# Frro problem with employer+ Tax question



## wandering8 (Sep 5, 2015)

I recently arrived in India on 6 month Employment visa given to me based on contract through a person with a fully legal Private Limited company. The idea is that I do some work through that person as well as freelance, paying him a percent of my freelance income and I am responsible for paying my own taxes. The contract used for obtaining the E visa states a monthly salary however I am not going to be getting it. 

Now, the visa is valid for 183 days. I entered the country 2 weeks after the visa issue date so my stay won't exceed 180 days. There is no information on that visa about the need of Frro registration but I did find an information that even though I will stay under 180 days, the visa is valid for longer so I should get myself registered. Now, the bureaucracy and extreme unhelpfulness of the Frro office staff, including their inability to answer my question (if I really need to register if staying under 180 days and without the requirement inscription on the visa) are making my registration process difficult. I applied online. After providing contract copy, police registration, request letter from my employer I am being asked to provide an Undertaking form with my employers id copy(with valid address). And that person is refusing to provide it for me so the registration is impossible.
Now I wonder what is going to happen if I dont register at all because I am not sure if I will be able to convince the stubborn acting employer to provide that last document. At the moment, my application is pending in the Frro system. 
Another thing that I dont know how to deal with is paying my taxes. The fake contract states salary of 2500Usd per month. I have no account number and the employer said that I dont require one anyways as he doesnt have to be transferring the money into my account. I will only need to sign that I received the money, he says. Now, how do I pay my tax without frro reg and pan. Im not gonna be earing that much money but I don't mind paying tax off that 2.5k USD /month because I want to apply for another employment visa, on a real contract in the future. 

So, in short:
1.What happenes if I dont register with FRRO (no "Registration required.."inscription on my visa, stay under 180 days but visa valid for 183 days)
2. How do I go about paying taxes? What proof of my earnings do I need to provide? I have no bank account and Im getting paid in cash.


Any help would be appreciated. Also, a contact for trusted and not too expensive financial advisor in Mumbai would be helpful.


----------

